# mv port melbourne



## masthead (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Anybody Know The Wherabouts Of Paddy (tony) Mc Cluskey Isailed With Around 1965 . He Was From The Mountains Of Mourn In Ireland . Ther Was Jack The Bosun, Ruby,pete,me Terry, .he Got Scuvy That Trip.[=p]


----------



## grant1 (Jun 8, 2007)

First trip deck boy June 65. Was given the job of POs peggy.Remember Jack Packer very well, nicknamed me "Herbert", but my name was Grant. If Paddy was Engine Room Storekeeper,then I can still picture him now. I also seem to recall him being ill. We paid off in Dunkirk 8-10-1965.


----------



## masthead (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry Got My Years Wrong It Was 1967 !!!


----------

